# Need help finding a fuel tank for a FS66



## diesel-lineman (Aug 16, 2013)

Just like the title says, I'm looking for a fuel tank for my dad's FS66. He tried to patch it but was unsuccessful. The part has been discontinued by Stihl and none of the dealers in the area have any in stock either. Any help would be appreciated. Its either find a fuel tank or buy a new trimmer at this point.


----------



## diesel-lineman (Aug 19, 2013)

Never mind. I finally found one with a lot of phone calls made. Still in the bag covered in dust. Haha.


----------

